# Gaining weight from Shakes and a few meals



## boomboo (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok here's the story currently i am 20 years old and weigh 9 and a half stone but i really really want to gain weight,I now from going back 19 pages on this subject i will get fed to the cows for this but i find it really really had to eat **** loads of food and trust me i try but if i try to much i end up throwing it up.

Currently i make sure i have breakfast all the time mainly egg and beans or egg on a bap etc etc then a few hours later i will have a shake without anything sometimes,then during the evening if i'm at work i will eat tuna and again a shake.

What i'm getting at is sometimes well mainly i get by on just two meals a day and three shakes aday .(The context of this shake is below) is there anything i could add to this to help me gain weight like i'm thinking a scoop of peanut butter in each one plus olive oil,Eating whatever kind of nuts or anything with fat/carbs erc are good for you during the day)

The shake

*CONTAINS, *

*GRADE A PROTEIN BLEND.*

*
EASY MIX IN SHAKER.*

*
FANTASTIC TASTE.*

*EACH 100 GRAM SERVING (40 SERVINGS) GIVES YOU;*

*45 GRAMS OF PROTEIN.*

*
45 GRAMS OF CARBS.*

*
3.0 GRAMS OF FAT.*


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

what shake is it?

you need to eat thats all you are going to hear in this thread tbh mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Why gain weight? Being very light means very little stress on your organs assuming you are not anorexic thin. You will live longer by maintaining such a lean light body!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Why gain weight? Being very light means very little stress on your organs assuming you are not anorexic thin. You will live longer by maintaining such a lean light body!


Umm.

A controversial point considering the context of our lovely forum


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

If you want extra calories, try having 3 - 4 cans of red bull / energy drink per day - it's not healthy and won't help you gain muscle, but it's adding alot of calories to your daily intake.

Don't forget to brush your teeth though


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Fragjuice said:


> If you want extra calories, try having 3 - 4 cans of red bull / energy drink per day - *it's not healthy and won't help you gain muscle,* but it's adding alot of calories to your daily intake.
> 
> Don't forget to brush your teeth though


Sounds like a great idea, based on that summation. :whistling:


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

lol what?

I saw it on super skinny vs super size, this anorexic guy got most of his daily calories from drinking energy drinks :rockon:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Fragjuice said:


> lol what?
> 
> I saw it on super skinny vs super size, this anorexic guy got most of his daily calories from drinking energy drinks :rockon:


Isn't that the programme where they take one fat person, one skinny person, and make them swap diets?

Both of which diets are sh*t, and so it's just a trade of sh*t diets.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

yeah that's the one :thumb: quality television :tongue:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

bro, eat a kebab a day. you'll be wobbling about in no time!


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

Great advice!! 

Mate try and eat at least 5 meals a day, go on search button and look for diet, as ur 9 and half stone it won't be a massive diet anyways.

Try eatin a 150g oats and 5 boiled eggs for breki, have a pro-shake *bout half hour later. Then make another meal maybe pasta and 2 tins tuna 3 hours later. Hav a shake again half hour later.

And just keep up the eating. If u work then prepare it before so u can eat in ur breaks.

Just a little advice pal. A bap and a egg is more **** than anything. Good luck tho ye


----------



## Harold16 (Jun 3, 2010)

Make sure you are consuming lots of healthy fats, try 4 tablespoons of Olive or flax-seed oil a day to create a calorie surplus. One tablespoon before breakfast, another 30 minutes before your workout, another shortly after your workout and another after your final meal of the day. That will be an additional 500 calories a day if using olive oil and around about the same for flax seed oil.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

I was in pretty much the same boat as yourself a couple months bavk, infact i couldnt even eat a breakfast i felt ill doing it.

Start with eating lots of little meals even if youre not hungry, then when you are used to regular eating start upping the portions 

i am constantly hungry atm, whereas a few month ago i would happily go with just 2 small meals a day.


----------



## boomboo (Feb 10, 2010)

Cheers the shake is called muscle meal its made from a shop i found online.I just wish to gain a bigger body

I will try to eat a few things through out the day like tuna etc etc is there a list anywhere of what foods,light snacks are good to eat on the go? I will also be adding peanut butter and olive oil to my daily 3 shakes

*
*


----------



## boomboo (Feb 10, 2010)

started adding peanut butter and olive oil to my shake from today three times a day,its ****ting rank but i hope it works


----------

